# Gamertags



## Morpheus uk (Dec 28, 2007)

Anyone got an xbox 360 live acount? if so whats your names on it?

Im Gordon 3man uk, Morpheus was bloody taken lol

I play mostly halo 3, call od duty 4, team fortress 2, and a bunch more


----------



## acerbity (Dec 28, 2007)

*Acerbity

I have halo 3, CoD4, Team fortress 2, and some other games... I enjoy TF2 the most but my room mates often play the others on my account.

I'll add you to my list if I can remember &gt;_&lt;


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 28, 2007)

i only play pc with nvidia gsx8800 card and a 22inc LCD wide screen..im looking for guys to play bf2142 with me..mayby make a clan in time..if u play let me know il come on xfire..


----------



## acerbity (Dec 28, 2007)

Sent a friend request ^_^ You'll know it's me if I'm playing TF2, otherwise just ask!


----------



## tier (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi

My 360 gamertag is StewMcFew, but in these days I'm not online.

regards


----------



## acerbity (Feb 2, 2008)

I was playing too much RockBand this week...


----------



## Morpheus uk (Feb 5, 2008)

LOL

Still hadnt palyed a game with ya yet

What have you been playing recently?


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 5, 2008)

every one get bf2142 and play online pc gaming..xbox is for kids..lol


----------



## acerbity (Feb 5, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> LOLStill hadnt palyed a game with ya yet
> 
> What have you been playing recently?


Lately I either play rockband or stay out all night, though I just picked up "Endless Ocean" and "No More Heroes" for Wii. Only played them for a couple minutes each, but tons of fun. :lol:


----------

